# Pursuing a job in Hatay, Turkey... Need advice.



## Ryanlogic (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello, 

I'm an American pursuing a job working for a relief organization dealing with Syrian refugees in Turkey. The job would be based out of Hatay, in Southeast Turkey. 

I'm trying to get an idea about ammenities, cost of living, transportation, etc... Which will help me evaluate the job offer (if they offer).

Not sure if it's important to mention but I am American Muslim, and would be bringing my wife who wears a headscarf. 

Any other advice or wisdom would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,
Ryan


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Ryan,

As first, wearing a headscarf is not a problem in Tukey. Actually, Hatay is an interesting city of Turkey which people with different beliefs live together happily. 

And the second, in my opinion, if you would like to move from there to here, you need to earn at least 5.000$ for the equivalent living conditions. If you want to save some money, then you need to earn much.


----------



## Ryanlogic (Mar 10, 2015)

zHd said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> As first, wearing a headscarf is not a problem in Tukey. Actually, Hatay is an interesting city of Turkey which people with different beliefs live together happily.
> 
> And the second, in my opinion, if you would like to move from there to here, you need to earn at least 5.000$ for the equivalent living conditions. If you want to save some money, then you need to earn much.



Thank you for your reply, 

First, are you recommending that I earn $5,000 USD or Turkish lira? Big difference.

Second, what kind of standard of living are you comparing that to? My current salary is much less than $5,000 USD, and my wife and I are getting along OK in the USA. 

Can someone give me cost estimates of things in the area?


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi,

You can learn cost estimates from the site numbeo.com ... 

Antakya (Antioch) is the same city w Hatay


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

Food prices are going up nowadays, i could count this as a negative point. But transportation and rents are still cheap . it will not be difficult to find home rents for 600-700 TL. you can check some turkish rental websites also.
In generally every city in Turkey, you can find some bargain market chains which offer less prices for food.


----------



## sefacan (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Faida (Aug 2, 2015)

Ryanlogic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm an American pursuing a job working for a relief organization dealing with Syrian refugees in Turkey. The job would be based out of Hatay, in Southeast Turkey.
> 
> ...


Salam aleikum.
I with my family spent a pretty good time in Turkey. I would like to suggest to rent an apartment a little bit far from the city center this will make the rent charges less. As for food, it's cheep in comparison to cost of living in USA. I wish you luck for you and your wife.
Please feel free to write to me if you have any enquiries.

Best regards.


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

Ryanlogic said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> First, are you recommending that I earn $5,000 USD or Turkish lira? Big difference.
> 
> ...


Hmm I think $5000 is expensive. It equals about 15,000 Turkish Lira now and Turkey is not that expensive. You can get a good furnished apartment for less than 3000 Turkish Lira per month (even lesser in rural areas). Last year we rented a 3 BR furnished apartment in Istanbul for 2000 TL but rents have gone up recently. Still it's not that expensive. You can expect to pay less for an unfurnished apartment or a smaller one.
(Apartments will be more expensive in business and tourist areas while farther away from the city center and in rural areas, they are less expensive. Istanbul is expensive but other cities may be less expensive.)

Food, household items, and utilities aren't that expensive either. From my experience 5000 TURKISH LIRA is more than enough, which is less than $2000. 

Do visit to get an idea regarding the place and costs.


----------

